# News-Thread - Aktuelles von Drössiger



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

hier kommen nun immer die Neuigkeiten von Drössiger rein, also was die Bikes, die Marke und das Racing-Team angeht.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2009)

...los geht's
*
Neuheiten 2010: Drössiger mit neuem All-Mountain-Modell und leichtem Carbon-Hardtail*

Man muss das Rad nicht ständig neu erfinden, um den hohen Ansprüche der Biker gerecht zu werden. Das wissen die Jungs von Drössiger aus Eschweiler-Weisweiler (NRW) und haben bei der Wahl der passenden Kinematik für ihr neues All-Mountain-Spaßgerät auf ein bewährtes System gesetzt. Das Viergelenkprinzip mit aufgehängtem Dämpfer soll neben einer perfekten Federungscharakteristik durch den tiefen und zentralen Schwerpunkt ein agiles Handling ermöglichen.







*Etablierte Hydroforming-SL-Technik*

Beim neuen All-Mountain-Modell XRA 10.0D kommt die mittlerweile etablierten Hydroforming-SL-Technik zum Einsatz, jedoch ohne extrem geschwungende Rohre sondern dezent und funktional. Bei einem Gewicht 2890 g soll der Rahmen beste Steifigkeitswerte besitzen und bietet je nach Dämpferlänge 120 mm oder 140 mm Federweg für den All-Mountain-Einsatz.






*
Carbon-Technologie zu erschwinglichen Preisen*

Der Kohlefaser-Rahmen rundet das Hardtail-Sortiment des Herstellers aus NRW ab. Leichtes Gewicht, eine hohe Stabilität und gute Steifigkeitswerte standen bei der Entwicklung im Fokus.

Carbon heißt heutzutage nicht mehr endlos teuer und extravagant. Das beweist Drössiger mit dem neuen Vollcarbon-Hardtail für 2010. Der Rahmen kommt in dezenter Carbon-Optik daher und ermöglicht mit seinen 1150 Gramm ein Komplettradgewicht von unter 10 kg. Somit eignen sich die drei neuen HTC 10D Modelle idealerweise für Kilometersammler und Race-Einsätze auf Marathon- und XC-Strecken. Die durchdachte Geometrie soll ein direktes Fahrverhalten auf Singletrails und Rennstrecken ermöglichen.






Das neue Carbon-Hardtail kommt in drei Varianten als Komplettrad in die Händlerläden: Als HTC 10.1D mit einer Rock Shox Reba SL und XT- und SLX-Kompenenten von Shimano (1899 ), in der Version HTC 10.2D mit einer Rock Shox SID Race und SLX-, XT- und XTR-Komponenten (2099 ) und als Top-Modell HTC 10.3D mit einer Magura Durin Race Federgabel und XTR-Komponenten (nur Kassette XT) zu einem Preis von 2799 .






Alle Drössiger-Händler deutschlandweit findet man unter: www.droessiger.de

Demnächst folgt die komplett neue Webpage für den Endverbraucher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2009)

...der Bericht von der Eurobike:





Am Drössiger-Stand gab es unter anderem ein schickes All-Mountain-Fully sowie ein schnell aussehendes Carbon-Hardtail. 
Bei der Wahl der passenden Kinematik für ihr neues All-Mountain-Spaßgerät haben die Jungs aus Aachen auf das bewährte Floatlink-Prinzip gesetzt, welches bislang für Top-Federungsverhalten auf dem Trail bekannt ist.
Neben dem AM-Fully "XRA 10.0D" wird es im Laufe der 2010er Saison auch noch ein Enduro-Modell mit 160mm geben. Durchaus erwähnenswert ist das Gewicht des XR 10.0D-Rahmens: 2890g gehen gut! Je nach Dämpferlänge gibt es am Heck 120mm bzw. 140mm Federweg.
Anstelle eines Videoberichtes von der Eurobike gibt es Fotos und ein kleines externes Video [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgnuKEqmTok"]YouTube - Team Firebike[/ame].

Das Carbon-Hardtail "H-CSL 10.0" bringt ein Gewicht von lediglich 1150g auf die Waage und sieht edel aus - siehe bspw. das Detailbild vom Steuerrohr. Besonderes Feature ist die "Frame-Protection-Plate" an der Kettenstrebe, um vor Kettenschlag zu schützen.

Infos unter www.droessiger.de


----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2009)

Achja, ein neues Rennrad gibt es auch, zur Meldung: *+++ KLICK +++*

Impression:


----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2009)

Fragen, Meinungen und Feedbacks zu den Neuerungen sind willkommen


----------



## Revelator (8. Oktober 2009)

Bin mal auf das Enduro gespannt.
Hat da schon einer neue Infos zu?
Wäre vielleicht ne nette Neuanschaffung für nächstes Jahr


----------



## LTS-Spinner (8. Oktober 2009)

Schönes AM habt ihr da. Aber warum ist das soo teuer im Vergleich zu den anderen Drössiger Rahmen? Wo wird der hergestellt?


----------



## Marc B (9. Oktober 2009)

@Revelator: Das Enduro mit 160 mm wird voraussichtlich zur Midseason 2010 kommen. Wenn es da Neues zu gibt, wird es hier zu finden sein!

Zum Thema Preise folgende Ãbersicht (Komplett-Bikes XRA in der Design-Line):
_
Die beiden Modelle als All-Mountain-Sport (120 mm FW)_:

 - *XRA 10.1D* (RS Reba SL/ Deore & XT/ Avid Elixir 5 etc. / 12,9 kg): 1990 â¬

 - *XRA 10.2D* (RS Reba SL / XT / Louise /Nobby Nic/ 12,6 kg): 2499 â¬

_Und als All-Mountain mit 140 mm_:

 - *XRA 10.3D* (RS Revelation SL/ Deore&XT/ Louise/ 13,5 kg): 1990 â¬

 - *XRA 10.4D* (Revelation SL/RS Monarch/XT/ XT-Brake 13,2 kg): 2599 â¬

VerfÃ¼gbare Farben: Schwarz, Perlmutt weiss, Titan

GrÃ¶Ãen: 17,5 / 19 / 20,5 / 21,5 (Zoll)

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Bodonia (9. Oktober 2009)

@ Marc: Hast du mehr Details zu den beiden AM Ausstattungen mit mehr Federweg! Ich finde die neuen Modelle sehr gelungen. Revelation SL ist doch leider nur mit QR, oder doch Maxle light?  Bild sieht nach 20mm aus. Gabel mit U-turn? 150 mm vorn? Dämpfer beim 10.3D? Viele, viele Fragen!

Grüße

Bodo


----------



## Marc B (10. Oktober 2009)

@Bodo: Ich bin gerade auf dem Sprung und habe keine Zeit nachzuschauen, das mache ich später. Du kannst aber mal bei meinen Kollegen von Bike-X-Perts hier aus Bonn schauen, die haben die Details schon eingetragen:
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/index.php/cPath/90010_90032_90042

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Bodonia (11. Oktober 2009)

@Marc:

Danke für den LINK. Und keine Eile. 


Grüße 

Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (12. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @Revelator: Das Enduro mit 160 mm wird voraussichtlich zur Midseason 2010 kommen. Wenn es da Neues zu gibt, wird es hier zu finden sein!
> 
> Zum Thema Preise folgende Ãbersicht (Komplett-Bikes XRA in der Design-Line):
> _
> ...



Die Komplettbikes gehen ja noch, aber der Rahmen einzeln ... gucks du hier:

http://www.bikebude24.de/product_in....html&XTCsid=5dccb1eefe5aa1fbe3f2956b75df095b


----------



## Marc B (13. Oktober 2009)

Bodonia schrieb:


> @ Marc: Revelation SL ist doch leider nur mit QR, oder doch Maxle light?  Bild sieht nach 20mm aus. Gabel mit U-turn? 150 mm vorn? Dämpfer beim 10.3D? Viele, viele Fragen!



Ja, die Revelation SL hat eine Steckachse und 140 mm Federweg. U-Turn schaue ich morgen im Werk nach, steht im Katalog nicht dabei. Hat auf jeden Fall den Lockout vom Lenker. Dämpfer beim XRA 10.3D: Rock Shox Ario 3.2.


----------



## hollowtech2 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Bodonia,

habe von Marc ´ne Info bekommen, bezüglich Deiner Fragen. Die Revelation SL hat:

-20mm Steckachse (Maxle light)
-kein U-turn und
-140mm Federweg

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## hollowtech2 (4. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Seit gestern ist unsere neu gestaltete Homepage mit den Modellen 2010 online -> www.droessiger.de

Wie findet Ihr die neue Optik?

Es grüßt Euch
das Drössiger-Support-Team


----------



## SingleLight (4. November 2009)

Ich bin gestern zufällig auf die Homepage gekommen, habe erst gedacht das ich falsch bin, finde ich jetzt viel besser als die Alte. Gut das die neuen 10er MTB Rahmen zu finden sind. Will mir nämlich bald den H-SL 10.0 Rahmen holen, aber sagt mal, ist der Schlitz am Sattelrohr vorne oder hinten, wenn hinten, wieso?

Die neue Page ist Top

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Bick (4. November 2009)

Hallo Christian,

der Schlitz ist bei meinem Rahmen hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (4. November 2009)

Das ist korrekt. Der Schlitz ist konstruktionsbedingt hinten, weil er eine gewisse
Mindestlänge haben muß. Wäre er vorn, dann müßte das Oberrohr tiefer angesetzt
sein.

Viele Grüße
Drössiger-Support-Team


----------



## SingleLight (4. November 2009)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt. Der Schlitz ist konstruktionsbedingt hinten, weil er eine gewisse
> Mindestlänge haben muß. Wäre er vorn, dann müßte das Oberrohr tiefer angesetzt
> sein.
> 
> ...



So etwas habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber ein etwas stärker abfallendes Oberrohr würde den Rahmen optisch auch stehen. Dann wird halt ein Klarsichtfolie hinten draufgeklebt

Noch ein Hinweis zur neuen HP, zu den Rahmen sind nicht viel Technische Angaben zu finden, leider nur die zur Rahmengeometrie und Gewicht,
kann man da nicht noch etwas dazu pinnen, z.B. Rohrlegierung, Steuerkopfgröße + Steuerkopfart, Diskaufnahme und Tretlagergröße.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## LTS-Spinner (5. November 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis zur neuen HP, zu den Rahmen sind nicht viel Technische Angaben zu finden, leider nur die zur Rahmengeometrie und Gewicht,
> kann man da nicht noch etwas dazu pinnen, z.B. Rohrlegierung, Steuerkopfgröße + Steuerkopfart, Diskaufnahme und Tretlagergröße.



TRETLAGERHÖHE


----------



## hollowtech2 (5. November 2009)

Hallo,

besten Dank für Euer Feedback - das macht es uns einfacher, Anregungen und
Wünsche zur HP umzusetzen.

die weiteren technischen Details werden noch ergänzt, das war ohnehin in Arbeit 
und wird in Kürze fertig gestellt sein. Die Angaben zur Tretlagerhöhe sind unserer
Meinung nach zu vage, um sie verläßlich herauszugeben. Vage daher, weil die Tret-
lagerhöhe je nach verwendeten Reifen / Luftdruck / eingestelltem Sag variieren kann.

Wenns aber unbedingt nötig ist, könnten wir die Tretlagerhöhe in Nulllage, also
beim unbelasteten Bike, für Euch ermitteln. Ich spreche das hier mal an.

Gruß
Ralf


----------

